# Looking for route planning software..



## bllm87 (Nov 21, 2015)

Hey guys. I have about 110 driveways and I'm looking for software (preferably for android phones) that I can download, type all of my addresses into, and have the program plot the route for my employee that does the driveways. I know that Microsoft used to make one, but it is not made anymore. Does anybody use anything like this? Cheap would be good, and preferably $/month so I can cancel it after winter. Thanks


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

http://findthebestroute.com/

I know it doesn't support as many as you want, but it's a start. There's a link for something else with more.

I used it once, it didn't do bad. Just make sure you look at it, I did some fine tuning after it located the addresses on the map.

I'll probably try the other link next week when I have some time. Unless I'm on my way to Montana.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

bllm87;2058816 said:


> Hey guys. I have about 110 driveways and I'm looking for software (preferably for android phones) that I can download, type all of my addresses into, and have the program plot the route for my employee that does the driveways. I know that Microsoft used to make one, but it is not made anymore. Does anybody use anything like this? Cheap would be good, and preferably $/month so I can cancel it after winter. Thanks


You can enter the addresses into Mapquest and have them sort the address for time and distance I believe. That would at least get you the route and then the employee can just enter them into a GPS, or maybe (not sure since I don't use the app if they have one) you could make an account on map quest and save the route that can then be used on the phone?


----------



## Yeti-ST (Jun 17, 2015)

We use https://www.speedyroute.com/ for route planning. You can upload an excel file and have it route them. You can also split the route into multiple trucks if the route gets too long. Good luck.


----------



## bllm87 (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks guys for the help. I will definately check these out. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Boomer123 (Dec 18, 2011)

Great thread I was looking for software to do this.


----------



## bllm87 (Nov 21, 2015)

Just a heads up for other people viewing this thread, speedyroute is decent but a bit confusing to figure out. I purchased a 1 month subscription (around $46) just to try it out. When you enter all of your addresses, you usually have to drag and drop them in the order that you want them. From there, you have to save the route so you can import it the next snow. Another thing...I figured that because they have an app on the play store, that whatever you do on the computer would show up on the app if you logged in with the same account. I emailed their CS and inquired about this. I received an email back stating that their app and their website are in no way linked together. Now...I'm not sure what this means, due to the fact that the app starts to open and then force-closes. They are aware of this issue. I'm waiting for it to work again so I can see how this is going to work. If you have to upload each route on each phone app, then I probably won't renew this subscription due to it being too much of a PITA for my non-tech-savvy employees.


----------



## KildonanSnowRem (Oct 17, 2015)

www.drivingrouteplanner.com


----------



## bllm87 (Nov 21, 2015)

I clicked on that, and at the top, it says "need more than 25 addresses? try speedyroute!" LOL


----------



## Yeti-ST (Jun 17, 2015)

We are looking to integrate Speedy Route into our YETI Snow Tracker application so that once you've got your sites for the season you can start playing with building and optimizing routes. The optimized routes are then pushed to the mobile app which can be refreshed in real time any time you want to modify routes. I would appreciate any feedback on how speedyroute works for you. We currently use it outside our mobile app and then build the routes inside our app based on what speedy suggests. They have an integrated option so that we could theoretically add a button to our system that would send the list to speedy, have them arrange them for optimal drive time and send it back sorted. The sorted route would then be available to whomever you've assigned that route to. Cheers.


----------



## KildonanSnowRem (Oct 17, 2015)

bllm87;2061024 said:


> I clicked on that, and at the top, it says "need more than 25 addresses? try speedyroute!" LOL


Haha nice.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I stand by map quest, although like i said I don't think/know if you can import it to your phone.


----------



## bllm87 (Nov 21, 2015)

Yeti-ST;2061061 said:


> We are looking to integrate Speedy Route into our YETI Snow Tracker application so that once you've got your sites for the season you can start playing with building and optimizing routes. The optimized routes are then pushed to the mobile app which can be refreshed in real time any time you want to modify routes. I would appreciate any feedback on how speedyroute works for you. We currently use it outside our mobile app and then build the routes inside our app based on what speedy suggests. They have an integrated option so that we could theoretically add a button to our system that would send the list to speedy, have them arrange them for optimal drive time and send it back sorted. The sorted route would then be available to whomever you've assigned that route to. Cheers.


Speedy Route would be great for me if they changed a few things. 1, obviously integrating mobile/website versions; and 2, making it so you drag and drop all of the addresses that you need/want to change the order with, and then having a button that says calculate (or something like it). Like I said before, when you swap one address, it takes a little while for it to re-calculate it. If you could swap all of the needed ones, it would be nice if you could walk away from the computer for a while until it calculated the changed order.



> jhall22guitar
> I stand by map quest, although like i said I don't think/know if you can import it to your phone.


Mapquest is great. I also love google maps. I LOVE the ability to see a picture of most houses, and/or be able to count the number of houses a certain one is off of a corner so I can locate it. People like to not put addresses on their houses here, which makes it a PITA. It would be nice just to let them be able to set their phone on the holder on the dash, and let the route planner app do everything for them so they'd never have to stop and pull their phone out or look at a map on a piece of paper after every house to figure out what is next.


----------



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

i use google and created my maps each driver has there own route


----------



## Yeti-ST (Jun 17, 2015)

We've integrated route planning into our web portal we've built. We can order and reorder sites on routes and assign routes to individual drivers or multiple ones. Our app (On the playstore as YETi Snow Tracker) receives the routes we've made for each driver and can be updated whenever need be. We are very early in providing this tool to other snow removal companies. If you are interested in being a beta user please let me know. Thanks.


----------

